# We have an August winner....



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations to Fincave... his userid # was drawn for our second BFD | RS Meter winner.

:jump: :fireworks2: :jiggy: :fireworks1: :jump:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Congrats, Fincave!!


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Well done Fincave, nice to know that the hard work you put into this forum pays off.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you all! Hard work may be stretching it a little bit, FUN would be a more correct term!


----------

